
Show HN: A Simple Alternative to Google Alerts - eveFromKarmaFm
http://www.pmalerts.com
======
eveFromKarmaFm
Hey hey - this is my latest project. Basically a social listening tool that
gives you hourly/daily/weekly updates about the things that matter most to
you.

If you input a query, it'll listen for it on popular social media sites /
hackernews / stackoverflow and give you a heads-up. I built it because I found
Google Alerts to be unreliable. Hope it helps you!

